# Saws you don't see everyday.



## Four Paws (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sick of hearing about the 361 and 346NE, and generally think saws of 'today' have lost their mystique. So, if you own some, post up some pictures of saws you don't see everyday...maybe some vintage Pioneer/Partner saws, Homies, MCC's, older Stihls, older Huskies, etc. etc.

Just a show and tell thread to reminisce and cruise down memory lane.

I'll start...


----------



## ky-homelite (Nov 15, 2008)

That Olympyk is one sexy lookin' saw!


----------



## artie__bc (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, here's a couple of mine for you.


----------



## volks-man (Nov 15, 2008)

just get a 361 and don't look back.










wait, what was the question?


----------



## volks-man (Nov 15, 2008)

*seriously*

look close and you will see an echo 610 evl twin and a deere 66sv twin. the 361 in the background is for scale. i have yet to clean and re-assemble.


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a site I found the other day. Lots of good oldies on here, vids too!

http://www.bigdmc.com/Chainsaw.html


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 15, 2008)

My first Husky, a 238SE with some upgrades.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## parrisw (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## kevlar (Nov 15, 2008)

here's some of my favorite! All top saws in my book!


----------



## leeha (Nov 15, 2008)

How many would you like to see?
Not sure my camera can hold all
i got.


Lee


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 15, 2008)

*Jonsereds 49sp*

I always liked this one.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 15, 2008)

McCulloch Power Mac 6 with a 14" bar and 1/4" chain
Cast Aluminum side handle. This thing suprisingly runs great.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ran It Today*




Here's my Homelite 360.......Had it out today cutting some cookies for the fireplace.......Bob:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 15, 2008)

Echo CST-610EVL Twin Cylinder saw


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 15, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Echo CST-610EVL Twin Cylinder saw





You should shoot some vid of that saw!


----------



## gregz (Nov 15, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> My first Husky, a 238SE with some upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forget the saw where can I get one of those cool polar bear license plates???
Cool


----------



## Peacock (Nov 15, 2008)

gregz said:


> forget the saw where can I get one of those cool polar bear license plates???
> Cool



In Canada.


----------



## volks-man (Nov 15, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Echo CST-610EVL Twin Cylinder saw



not as nice as mine!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 15, 2008)

*McCulloch 650*

Here is one you don't see too often.

McCulloch 650, same basic saw as the 300/380 but with a gear drive.

I have more photo's in the "Something different" thread.
















Mark


----------



## gmax (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a 1967 Solo 611, it could be the first chainsaw with a chain brake.









My old Solo Rex I repainted










Blitz 501, (Oleo Mac)










Stihl 08S









Not a bad saw but it wont keep up with the Blitz 501


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice saws, GMAX. Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## MOE (Nov 15, 2008)

Poulan 5200 85cc's with an incredible amount of power. Sounds mean too.
Pro mac 700 another fun, loud saw to cut with. Poulan 6000.


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 15, 2008)

MOE said:


> Poulan 5200 85cc's with an incredible amount of power. Sounds mean too.
> Pro mac 700 another fun, loud saw to cut with. Poulan 6000.



I am jealous of your 6000 - does it have more A$$ than your 5200, or no?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless otherwise noted, all of the following saws are in my collection. All have been completely gone through and run well.

McCulloch 1-52, 87cc, introduced 1961.






Homelite Zip-B, introduced 1959.





RH McCulloch 10-10A, bought new 1969.





Restored Stihl 045 Super, sold





Homelite Super XL-925.





Stihl S-10.





Stihl 07S completely restored.





Stihl 045 Super, original finish.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 15, 2008)

David Bradley 917.60029





Stihl 041 Farm Boss, bought new by my FIL in 1979.





Stihl 041AV Super, completely restored, sold





Stihl 08S, early model, completely restored.





Stihl 030AV, original finish, sold.





Stihl 066 Red Light, completely restored, sold.





Stihl 084, built from 95% NOS parts.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 16, 2008)

We need some video of the echo twin bloodontheice!!!!!


----------



## MOE (Nov 16, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> I am jealous of your 6000 - does it have more A$$ than your 5200, or no?



I would say that the 6000 has a bit more grunt but they are pretty close. I've never ran them side by side as the 6000 wears a 40" bar and the 5200 has a 20" . I will someday time the 5200 against my muffler modded 066 because it sure feels like it would run with it.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2008)

Homelite 650


----------



## windthrown (Nov 16, 2008)

Original 020AV TH with original bar, no restoration needed other than a cleaning and a new impulse line. Sold it last week... new owner loves it and replaced one he had for 20 years.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the welded dog on that big bastid Randy... 

My 770G has a weld job on it's big dog too...











Gary


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 16, 2008)

*More 610's*

A pretty one and a working one!











Running good they are a nice smooth cutting saw......Bob:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 16, 2008)

*One of my unrestored Stihl's*...


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the blacksmith style too Gary.
I can't find my 5-20 pic 

A pair of McCullochs, the big spikes are on a Super 250


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 16, 2008)

*How About This?*









The Jonsereds 111S..........Very Good Power!
That's the son in law "T" using it to do in a good sized Cotton wood. Aside from the camera, here's what I'm doing while he works!  ...Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice pic, that stream has steelhead color to it, you fish?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like the McKenzie. Or maybe the middle fork of the Willamette. They and the Umpqua River have good stihlhead in them.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 16, 2008)

Steelhead YES! Trout & salmon too!That's the Mckenzie. That field is right next door.




But this thread is about saws so here's a picture of my Solo 680 from when I first got it.......... ......Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 16, 2008)

Bob- great saws and pics, I love that McKenzie river area, I lived for a while at McKenzie Bridge doing the Forest Service thing.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 16, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Looks like the McKenzie. Or maybe the middle fork of the Willamette. They and the Umpqua River have good stihlhead in them.



North River yeah, the South is only so-so anymore...


----------



## scootr (Nov 16, 2008)

*268xp*

The bar finally got here for the 268XP.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 16, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> North River yeah, the South is only so-so anymore...




I lived on Elk Creek in Doug. Co. for 4 years (until 3 months ago, actually). North Fork of the Umpqua is probably the best down there. Up here the best I have fished is the Clackamas where the Kalawash meets it. Also on the Sandy near the Columbia.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm just up river from Hendricks Park. The fishing is better than you might think below Leaburg Dam. There are two hatcherys that help out with both Salmon and Steelhead.
My son in law works out of the Mckenzie bridge USFS station and was at the Blue River one prior to it's close.
Here's two pictures of a new way I found to assemble a Homelite XL 12. Second time I tried it the mag and exhaust seemed to fit better












When I'm faced with a 50-50 chance it seems I'm wrong 80% of the time. However when given a second try my percentage drops to nearly 40........Bob


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 16, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> I'm sick of hearing about the 361 and 346NE, and generally think saws of 'today' have lost their mystique. So, if you own some, post up some pictures of saws you don't see everyday...maybe some vintage Pioneer/Partner saws, Homies, MCC's, older Stihls, older Huskies, etc. etc.
> 
> Just a show and tell thread to reminisce and cruise down memory lane.
> 
> I'll start...



Nice! An Elastostart finds another home!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 16, 2008)

My first saw! And it was free Ive had it for over 20 years best guess is its a 1978 saw.
Its a Jonsereds 451e and still runs but is semi retired as I have broken the recoil spring 4 times and heating and bending the end does not last long I cand seem to trace a replacement.
I loaned it out a few years ago and the guy didnt bother to fill the bar oil and only cut with one part of the bar or it woild still be wearing the original!


----------



## volks-man (Nov 16, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> A pretty one and a working one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you people are killing me with these 610s.


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's my NOS Barker H91
with the Power Products AH81 motor.













Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

My Sachs Dolmar 166's















Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

One of my Dolmar CT's and
my Echo 610



















Lee


----------



## nilzlofgren (Nov 16, 2008)

parrisw said:


>



Parris, what are the hoses, on the recoil side of the saw?


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is one of my favorites.
Echo 1100VL at 116cc's














Lee


----------



## cord arrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Husky L65


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a Jonsereds Racket XF at 110cc's and my
Olympyc 999F at 100cc's

























Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are a pair of vintage Mono Line saws
with the Power Products AH81 motors at 130cc's










Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

A Mac 740 and 795 both have the 
MC 75 racing kart motors at 120cc's














Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a saw that is rarely seen.
Mac SP105 at 106cc's they were out 
sold by the Mac SP125's














Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

A Homelite 3100 Gear Drive at 114cc's










Lee


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 16, 2008)

leeha; Thanks for posting the picts of your saws you certainly have some of the big old iron there. I will post some picts of a couple of my older seldom seen saws.





















Mall OMG , heavy metal.


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Homelite 550 and 650 as 
well as a 2100


















Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Sachs Dolmar 153's at 100cc's










Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Partner P100 and a P100 Super as
well as a Mac 1000 made by Partner.





















Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a Hoffco T81 i just got off the Bay
It has the 130cc Power Products motor.















Lee


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2008)

Hope all you guy enjoy the pic's.
There just a few of my ever growing collection.

Let's go Hoss and Bill G
I know you 2 have some nice examples of
rarely seen saws.
Hoss i would like to see some good pic's of
your 990G if you wouldn't mind.


Regards Lee


----------



## parrisw (Nov 16, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> Parris, what are the hoses, on the recoil side of the saw?



Its the automatic oiler. Pretty cool that that age of saw!!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 16, 2008)

Homelite XL 101...........it maybe small, but man it's loud.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 16, 2008)

Solo 650AV


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great pics in this thread!!! 

Gary


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking saws everyone! Leeha you sure have quite the collection of big saws!
Few of my older saws...no big iron yet...
Poulan 4000, Homey 330, Partner 500, and Partner 7000. Been looking for a 7000 since the first saw I used as a kid was my Fathers 7000.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lee, you're killing me! Beautiful collection. Love the big Dolmars!


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 16, 2008)

Homelite XL 400


----------



## gmax (Nov 17, 2008)

leeha said:


> This is a Jonsereds Racket XF at 110cc's and my
> Olympyc 999F at 100cc's
> 
> 
> ...



Nice saws you have Lee, how does the 9FFF compare to a Dolmar 143 ?, I have a few small Oleo Mac's , very happy with them well built saws.





Blitz B51




Dolmar 143

gmax


----------



## leeha (Nov 17, 2008)

GMAX, I have never put the 999F in any wood yet
but it should cut well. I would think the 143 might have a bit more power.


Lee


----------



## bonkelaar (Nov 17, 2008)

A try to get pictures of Dutch Echos in the Forum

Two of them, a CST 610 EVL and a CS 550 EVL were never used. 
The seller did mean "these two saws you can get cheap because they are incomplete" I asked why incomplete, he meand they have no bar and chain. 
So I agreed, yes incomplete, and bought all three. 






greetings Jos


----------



## parrisw (Nov 17, 2008)

bonkelaar said:


> A try to get pictures of Dutch Echos in the Forum
> 
> Two of them, a CST 610 EVL and a CS 550 EVL were never used.
> The seller did mean "these two saws you can get cheap because they are incomplete" I asked why incomplete, he meand they have no bar and chain.
> ...



Wow that's very nice.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 17, 2008)

bonkelaar said:


> A try to get pictures of Dutch Echos in the Forum
> 
> Two of them, a CST 610 EVL and a CS 550 EVL were never used.
> The seller did mean "these two saws you can get cheap because they are incomplete" I asked why incomplete, he meand they have no bar and chain.
> ...



You have got to be kidding me!!!!!:jawdrop: 



Welcome to AS!!!!


----------



## leeha (Nov 17, 2008)

bonkelaar said:


> A try to get pictures of Dutch Echos in the Forum
> 
> Two of them, a CST 610 EVL and a CS 550 EVL were never used.
> The seller did mean "these two saws you can get cheap because they are incomplete" I asked why incomplete, he meand they have no bar and chain.
> ...



Those have got to be the cleanest Echo's i have seen.
Very nice.

Lee


----------



## HomeDelight Man (Nov 17, 2008)

*Homedelights*

Homelite 990G restored by Chad Hartzell. Good Buddy of mine stole it out of my garage, and restored it for a birthday present. Great! Also included a picture of a 1965 Homelite 55HP 4-cycle outboard, what the heck you don't see those everyday.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wrights*

A couple of old Wrights. C-70, 116 cc. C-50, 80cc. 122, not many cc. Anybody got a front handle for the 122? It is a poulan S25CVA.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 17, 2008)

*Mac 610 TimberBear*

McCulloch: 1978 PM 610. Mint condition. What a saw! Ran her last week. Flawless performance.


----------



## E&R_firewood (Nov 17, 2008)

here's a few

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3040036470/" title="tanakas by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3040036470_a146849848.jpg" width="500" height="208" alt="tanakas" /></a>
"the two saw Tanaka plan" an ecs356 and an ecs650
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3040035592/" title="psuper33 by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/3040035592_fcba3018f1.jpg" width="500" height="233" alt="psuper33" /></a>
"wild thing's macho grandad" Poulan Super 33
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3039194977/" title="mall12a by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3273/3039194977_9c4f7e6abb_m.jpg" width="240" height="165" alt="mall12a" /></a>
"had to be a man to fell with" Mall 12A
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3040031712/" title="lcomango by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/3040031712_af38a112b8.jpg" width="500" height="257" alt="lcomango" /></a>
"hey that looks like an XL12" Lombard Comango


----------

